# Had partial thyroidectomy yesterday...



## Vivian (Oct 6, 2011)

...it went pretty well. Everyone at the hospital was so nice, it really put me at ease. When I came out of surgery, I was in considerable pain (an 8 on a scale of 1 to 10). That improved after pain meds were given. Went home a few hours after surgery Had a rough night; my neck throbbed with every heart beat when I laid down so I spent the night in the recliner, which helped. Today I took off the dressing and was a bit upset about how the incision looks. It is about 4 inches long and pinched together with 6 staples. I am very bruised on my neck; the surgeon said my thyroid was "hard to get to" and he had to "beat me up a little." Everytime I see my reflection in the mirror, it's kind of shocking. I know it's only one day post-surgery but it's kind of scary. I was planning to go back to work on Wednesday but I'll still have the staples and I don't want to gross anybody out. I was planning to wear a scarf but I have to keep antibiotic ointment on the incision and how am I going to do that and keep the scarf from getting yucky from the ointment? Any suggestions? Can I put gauze over the incision loosely?


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

My incision, etc., was entirely different. Mine was stitched internally and glued externally with something that self-vaporized after a couple of weeks.

I don't think it would hurt your incision to use gauze but you may find that it isn't comfortable. I didn't have a minute's trouble with my actual incision but even almost two months later I still don't like having anything touch it - it doesn't hurt but it is oddly sensitive to touch.

My daily uniform right now (when I go anywhere) is pretty much a soft, very comfortable faux-turtleneck I bought at Kohl's department store for app. $10. It is really stretchy and doesn't cause me any discomfort whatsoever...plus it washes/dries beautifully.

I don't know where you work or how many people you come in contact with but most people understand - and you're certainly brave to be going back to work so soon.

Wow! 11/11/11! That date has got to be special - you'll never forget when you had your surgery, will you?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Vivian said:


> ...it went pretty well. Everyone at the hospital was so nice, it really put me at ease. When I came out of surgery, I was in considerable pain (an 8 on a scale of 1 to 10). That improved after pain meds were given. Went home a few hours after surgery Had a rough night; my neck throbbed with every heart beat when I laid down so I spent the night in the recliner, which helped. Today I took off the dressing and was a bit upset about how the incision looks. It is about 4 inches long and pinched together with 6 staples. I am very bruised on my neck; the surgeon said my thyroid was "hard to get to" and he had to "beat me up a little." Everytime I see my reflection in the mirror, it's kind of shocking. I know it's only one day post-surgery but it's kind of scary. I was planning to go back to work on Wednesday but I'll still have the staples and I don't want to gross anybody out. I was planning to wear a scarf but I have to keep antibiotic ointment on the incision and how am I going to do that and keep the scarf from getting yucky from the ointment? Any suggestions? Can I put gauze over the incision loosely?


If you can, you should take it easy for a few days. You also have to get the general anesthetic out of your system. You could be sort of shaky for a while.

So good to hear from you. This is wonderful!


----------



## thornvhu (Jul 3, 2011)

My incision was glued on the outside also. I am 3 weeks post op and it still is dR
dark from the glue. I don't like scarves or anything touching it so I just bared it for all to see. It's a reminder to me of healthier days ahead and to count my blessings each day I get from here


----------



## thornvhu (Jul 3, 2011)

On out because life is a gift. I agree it's a little shocking at first, but u just had surgery and u r swollen, it will look better next week. Hang in there and rest and try not to fret over it right now. Hugs


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Vivian said:


> ...it went pretty well. Everyone at the hospital was so nice, it really put me at ease. When I came out of surgery, I was in considerable pain (an 8 on a scale of 1 to 10). That improved after pain meds were given. Went home a few hours after surgery Had a rough night; my neck throbbed with every heart beat when I laid down so I spent the night in the recliner, which helped. Today I took off the dressing and was a bit upset about how the incision looks. It is about 4 inches long and pinched together with 6 staples. I am very bruised on my neck; the surgeon said my thyroid was "hard to get to" and he had to "beat me up a little." Everytime I see my reflection in the mirror, it's kind of shocking. I know it's only one day post-surgery but it's kind of scary. I was planning to go back to work on Wednesday but I'll still have the staples and I don't want to gross anybody out. I was planning to wear a scarf but I have to keep antibiotic ointment on the incision and how am I going to do that and keep the scarf from getting yucky from the ointment? Any suggestions? Can I put gauze over the incision loosely?


Vivian,

If you can you should take off the whole week - your body needs time to heal. Even with a partial your body is going to have some hormone fluxuations.


----------



## damiana9 (Oct 16, 2011)

I agree with the others about taking the week off. I wore scarves and it didn't bother me at all and made me feel MUCH better about people looking at me funny. I don't think it would be a problem to put some gauze over it. The other thing I did was had a tshirt made that said- 'I ran with scissors'. When I was finally ready this week to go without a scarf I wore that, and making the situation funny helped a lot.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

damiana9 said:


> The other thing I did was had a tshirt made that said- 'I ran with scissors'. When I was finally ready this week to go without a scarf I wore that, and making the situation funny helped a lot.


That's hilarious! Wish I'd thought of it!!!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

damiana9 said:


> The other thing I did was had a tshirt made that said- 'I ran with scissors'. When I was finally ready this week to go without a scarf I wore that, and making the situation funny helped a lot.


 This is awesome! Maybe you should patent that....I'd wear one!


----------



## Vivian (Oct 6, 2011)

Damiana9 - love the T-shirt idea! Really funny!

Now I am 5 days past surgery and instead of just being tired, I am "twired." My thoughts are racing but I am exhausted. I feel a lot of pressure to go back to work asap because I am out of paid sick/vacation time. Any time I take off from this point on is unpaid. At least I am not at risk of losing my job (thank goodness) but it's a lot of pressure, especially at this time of year. My husband has been supportive but I know he worries about the loss of pay. Yesterday I did some work from home (I'm a paralegal) and that was a double-edged sword. Although it was good to do something productive (and get comp time for it) it made me start thinking about how I am going to deal with returning to work and a 2 hour drive round trip.

I feel depressed and anxious. Is this from the thyroid hormones, just the situation or both? I still can't sleep in my bed. When I lay down, the pressure on my incision is uncomfortable. So I am in the recliner at 2 am, typing this. I have been sleeping pretty well most nights in the recliner until tonight.

I go back to the surgeon tomorrow to get the staples out and find out if I have cancer. Sorry this is so long...all in all, I just feel miserable!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Vivian, I know what you mean about the loss in pay. I had two surgeries, about 3 weeks apart, and really lost out on a lot of money earlier this year.

Regarding feeling depressed and anxious, well...your body has been rudely robbed of a major hormone-making mechanism, and it will take some time for it to work itself out.

Your incision will feel a lot better once those staples are removed. Best wishes for a good pathology report!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It'll get better Vivian. Go easy on yourself and I bet you'll have some relief when the staples come out. Can you inquire about using a sleep aid in the short term? I think it's really important that you get a good night sleep. You're body is going to be feeling all out of sorts for a while so that sleep is critical!


----------



## damiana9 (Oct 16, 2011)

Good luck with the pathology report! It has been just over 2 weeks since my surgery and I still feel pretty 'wacked out' my body has NO idea what normal is right now. With them only taking out half I never expected to feel so weird. The thyroid is much more important than I ever gave it credit for, that's for sure!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Vivian said:


> Damiana9 - love the T-shirt idea! Really funny!
> 
> Now I am 5 days past surgery and instead of just being tired, I am "twired." My thoughts are racing but I am exhausted. I feel a lot of pressure to go back to work asap because I am out of paid sick/vacation time. Any time I take off from this point on is unpaid. At least I am not at risk of losing my job (thank goodness) but it's a lot of pressure, especially at this time of year. My husband has been supportive but I know he worries about the loss of pay. Yesterday I did some work from home (I'm a paralegal) and that was a double-edged sword. Although it was good to do something productive (and get comp time for it) it made me start thinking about how I am going to deal with returning to work and a 2 hour drive round trip.
> 
> ...


Hope you don't have cancer!!

If you were not "wired", you would not be like the rest of us were. This I think is a very normal bodily and emotional reaction to what you have been through.

We often soldier on, do what needs to be done and in the aftermath, the seams unravel a bit.

Be kind to yourself, get "more" than sufficient rest and eat really nutritional and healthy foods. Stay hydrated.

Let us know how goes it tomorrow!


----------



## Vivian (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi - I got good news today! No cancer! Doing the happy dance!!  The pathology report mentions "Hurthle cell features" but the doctor said not to worry about that, I'm fine. I get labs done in 6 weeks to check thyroid hormone levels. Hopefully that will all be good and I can put this experience behind me.

Also got the staples out, what a relief! Now I just have to continue to rest and heal. Thank you to everyone for all your kindness and support!!


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Congrats. You are on your way to getting better. Thank goodness no cancer!


----------



## damiana9 (Oct 16, 2011)

great news!!!


----------



## animegeekmom (Nov 14, 2011)

thats great to hear!


----------



## thornvhu (Jul 3, 2011)

YAY!!! I hope you r feeling better too


----------

